# Systemd und nfs Server Client

## Tinitus

Hallo,

gibt es unter gentoo noch keine Startscripte für nfs Server bzw. Client?

Oder erst ab einer bestimmten Programmversion?

----------

## musv

Doch sind zumindest bei mir dabei.

----------

## Tinitus

Welche Version nfs.utils hast Du?

----------

## musv

Muss ich heut abend mal nachsehen. Hab grad kein Gentoo hier. Ich nutze ~amd64.

Aber die Scripte sind bei mir eigentlich schon länger dabei. Gibt's ein systemd-USE-Flag? Vielleicht werden die darüber installiert.

Nachgesehen:

1.3.2-r6 ist zur Zeit installiert.

```
/usr/lib/systemd/system/nfs-blkmap.service

/usr/lib/systemd/system/nfs-blkmap.target

/usr/lib/systemd/system/nfs-client.target

/usr/lib/systemd/system/nfs-idmapd.service

/usr/lib/systemd/system/nfs-mountd.service

/usr/lib/systemd/system/nfs-server.service

/usr/lib/systemd/system/nfs-utils.service

/usr/lib/systemd/system/proc-fs-nfsd.mount

/usr/lib/systemd/system/var-lib-nfs-rpc_pipefs.mount
```

Dazu kommt dann noch das rpc-Zeug.Last edited by musv on Tue Mar 24, 2015 7:19 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## boospy

Gibt es für systemd schon gut 1 Jahr. 

```
systemctl enable nfs-client.target

systemctl enable rpc-statd.service

systemctl enable rpcbind.service
```

FSTAB:

```
hostname.local:/export/packages_gentoo_desktop_generic_amd64  /usr/portage/packages   nfs    rw,_netdev,intr,soft,bg,noauto,x-systemd.automount    0 0
```

----------

## Tinitus

Funktioniert mittlerweile die Namensauflösung für die Rechteveragbe unter NFS 4 auch mit gentoo?

Wie wird das genau eingerichtet...?

----------

## boospy

Was meinst du damit? Die erweiterten ACLs?

----------

## Tinitus

Das der Usr XYZ auf Rechner B die gleichen Rechte wie USER XYZ auf Rechner A bekommt.

Nennt sich glaub ich USER Mapping.

----------

## Tinitus

Hallo,

ein 

```
equery files nfs-utils | grep systemd

```

bringt alle relevanten Dateien...

----------

## Tinitus

Hallo,

wenn ich den nfs Server starten will. kommt:

```
main: open(/var/lib/nfs/rpc_pipefs//nfs): No such file or directory

Couldn't stat device /dev/pts/ptmx

failed to create RPC listeners, exiting

Failed to start NFSv4 ID-name mapping service.

Failed to start NFS status monitor for NFSv2/3 locking..

```

Was läuft da falsch?

----------

## musv

https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nfs-utils/+bug/791588

Ist var-lib-nfs-rpc-pipefs.mount "gestartet"?

```

var-lib-nfs-rpc_pipefs.mount - RPC Pipe File System

   Loaded: loaded (/usr/lib/systemd/system/var-lib-nfs-rpc_pipefs.mount; static; vendor preset: disabled)

   Active: inactive (dead)

    Where: /var/lib/nfs/rpc_pipefs

     What: sunrpc
```

Das wird über den nfs-idmapd.server gestartet bzw. ist eine Abhängigkeit darin.

----------

## Tinitus

Scheint ein Bug zu sein...bisher ungelöst.

----------

